# Albino Budgies



## flygirl (May 29, 2017)

I recently met a budgie breeder who has a pair of albino budgies he is planning on breeding. Assuming both birds are healthy and not related, does breeding two albino birds together have an genetic risks or disadvantages? Do albino birds have any health issues?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, albino birds have a weaker genetic make-up than normal budgies. Some have problems seeing well and their eyes are sensitive to light.

It is never a good idea to breed an ino to another ino as the genetic makeup of the offspring would subsequently be weaker than that of either of the adult birds.*


----------



## flygirl (May 29, 2017)

Thank you. That's what I thought. While the birds were very sweet and hand tame and the breeder is very gentle and sweet with them, his primary focus is making money. Wish I could find an ethical breeder, who is looking to promote the species for both health and temperament.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know it's difficult to find knowledgeable and ethical breeders whose primary focus is on health and temperament. :hug:*


----------

